# Gothic 2 DNDR als Bogenschütze?



## Bluemoonanno (7. Oktober 2005)

*Gothic 2 DNDR als Bogenschütze?*

Hallo an Euch alle,

Ich würde gerne DNDR als reiner Bogenschütze spielen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung von Euch? Ich habe vor dem Schwierigkeitsgrad und evtl. Verskillung ein wenig Angst. Soll ja viel schwerer sein und man ist schneller verskillt als im Gothic 2 Classic. Was würdet Ihr mir denn empfehlen?

Edit: und welcher Gilde würdet Ihr Euch anschließen?

LG bluemoonanno


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNDR als Bogenschütze?*

Als reiner Bogenschütze???
Also ich würd dir raten den Söldnern beizutreten weil man bei khaled dann den drachenbogen kaufen kann (160 schaden)
un als reiner bogenschütze wirds wohl manchmal etwas schwer deshalb würd ich mit steintafeln un dem buch die südländische verteidigung oder doppelblock ich weiß net mehr welches aber eint bringt 5 zu einhand(gibst bei lutero im oberen viertel für 5000) dann also einhand bis mindestens 30 un dann noch mit betty .


----------



## Grappa11 (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNDR als Bogenschütze?*



			
				Bluemoonanno am 07.10.2005 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an Euch alle,
> 
> Ich würde gerne DNDR als reiner Bogenschütze spielen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung von Euch? Ich habe vor dem Schwierigkeitsgrad und evtl. Verskillung ein wenig Angst. Soll ja viel schwerer sein und man ist schneller verskillt als im Gothic 2 Classic. Was würdet Ihr mir denn empfehlen?
> 
> ...



also als reiner Bogenschütze ist Gothic 2 mit relativ großer Sicherheit auch lösbar. Ein paar Dinge könnten dabei aber relativ schwierig werden. Da u.a. die "Steinwächter"  einen recht hohen Schutz gegenüber Pfeilen und Bolzen haben. Diese sind allerdings oft mithilfe von NPCs (entweder Partien oder einfach NPCs die da in der Nähe rumlaufen) zu besiegen. Auf die paar Erfahrungspunkte kann man notfalls auch verzichten. Da Du aber sinnvollerweise ja nicht nur in Bogenfertigkeit Lernpunkte investierst, sondern auch in Geschicklichkeit, hast Du auch recht fix einen genügend hohen Wert um beispielsweise Waffen wie den Meisterdegen anlegen zu können. Dieser wird bei so ziemlich allen Gegnern die man nicht oder nur schlecht aus der Entfernung bekämpfen kann, man also in den Nahkampf muss, weiterhelfen. Ich würde zumindest anfangs keine Lernpunkte in andere Kampffertigkeiten stecken. Über Steintafeln kann man immer wieder einige Werte steigern (die Tafeln für Geschicklichkeit und Bogenschießen natürlich erstmal aufbewahren), so dass dort das Niveau eigentlich immer ausreichend dem Spielverlauf angemessen ist.


----------



## Spucky90 (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNDR als Bogenschütze?*

Also reiner Bogenschütze würde ich sagen ist das schwer denn es gibt öfters gegner die Geschützt sind oder die du nicht o leicht  triffst.


Verskillen kann man sich bei Gothic 2 DNdR eigentlich nicht wenn die Bogenschütze werden willst dann musst du halt viel auf Geschik tun oder für mabrust auf Stärke.
Ich würde dann ehr auf Ambrust gehen weil wenn du viel Stärke hast dann kannst du gute Waffen und auc gute ambrüste nehmen


----------



## Homerclon (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNDR als Bogenschütze?*



			
				Spucky90 am 07.10.2005 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Also reiner Bogenschütze würde ich sagen ist das schwer denn es gibt öfters gegner die Geschützt sind oder die du nicht o leicht  triffst.
> 
> 
> Verskillen kann man sich bei Gothic 2 DNdR eigentlich nicht wenn die Bogenschütze werden willst dann musst du halt viel auf Geschik tun oder für mabrust auf Stärke.
> Ich würde dann ehr auf Ambrust gehen weil wenn du viel Stärke hast dann kannst du gute Waffen und auc gute ambrüste nehmen


Armbrust ist schlecht, die ist in DNdR nur noch als Zweitwaffe geeignet.

Die braucht zwar Stärke um sie anlegen zu können, aber der Schadensbonus kommt vom Geschick.

Das einzige Problem dürften die Steinwächter und die Skelette werden. Alle anderen Gegner die hohen Schutz vor Stich haben kann man notfalls mit Magie besiegen, die kommen nicht so häufig vor.
Und die Drachen sollten einfacher sein als als Nahkämpfer.
Man kann sich entfernt hinstellen und schiessen, so können die Drachen den Helden nicht über die Halbe Insel schleudern.


----------



## Tiger39 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNDR als Bogenschütze?*

Hi

also dem kann ich mich nur anschließen ich hab beim ersten mal durchspielen auch mit bogen gemacht und wenn du einen bogen und viel geschick hast sinn die meisten gegner kein problem (vorausgesetzt einen guten bogen).Aber ich weiß nicht wie du die grünen,gelben...... steintafeln kriegen willst das musst du mit ner nahkampfwaffe machen und ich denke wenn man in dem land is und noch bogenschißen powern will weiß ich net ob du da schon so viel geschick hast für betty.Also köntest du zu martin gehen un dir den meisterdegen kaufen.
Ach übrigens das buch "der südländischen verteidigung" gibts erst im 3. oder 5. kapitel.Wenn du bogen geschick und einhand also bis zum 3. kapitel aufpowern willst dann mach das ich habs versucht un bin gescheitert.Viel Glück ich nehm an du bist kein rollenspielanfänger

Gruß


----------



## JamesMark (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNDR als Bogenschütze?*

geh dir am besten am anfang schon den bogen der auf dexters turm liegt klauen.....(flammenbogen)

mfg james


----------



## Homerclon (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNDR als Bogenschütze?*



			
				Tiger39 am 09.10.2005 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> also dem kann ich mich nur anschließen ich hab beim ersten mal durchspielen auch mit bogen gemacht und wenn du einen bogen und viel geschick hast sinn die meisten gegner kein problem (vorausgesetzt einen guten bogen).Aber ich weiß nicht wie du die grünen,gelben...... steintafeln kriegen willst das musst du mit ner nahkampfwaffe machen und ich denke wenn man in dem land is und noch bogenschißen powern will weiß ich net ob du da schon so viel geschick hast für betty.Also köntest du zu martin gehen un dir den meisterdegen kaufen.
> Ach übrigens das buch "der südländischen verteidigung" gibts erst im 3. oder 5. kapitel.Wenn du bogen geschick und einhand also bis zum 3. kapitel aufpowern willst dann mach das ich habs versucht un bin gescheitert.Viel Glück ich nehm an du bist kein rollenspielanfänger
> ...


Die Bücher gibts ab dem 2. Kapitel, sind aber nicht gerade billig.

*EDIT:*


			
				HateCrewDeathtroll am 07.10.2005 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Als reiner Bogenschütze???
> Also ich würd dir raten den Söldnern beizutreten weil man bei khaled dann den drachenbogen kaufen kann (160 schaden)


Da hab ich doch was vergessen.

Khaled verkauft einem auch als Feuermagier oder Paladin die Waffen, man muss ihn nur als "Anwärter" nach den Waffen fragen.
Also ein wenig Respekt bei den Söldnern verschaffen, Khaled nach Waffen fragen, und danach erst einer anderen Gilde Beitreten.


----------



## Bluemoonanno (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNDR als Bogenschütze?*

Hallo ,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.



> geh dir am besten am anfang schon den bogen der auf dexters turm liegt klauen.....(flammenbogen)



Das ist doch der Feuerbogen, den habe ich schon geholt. 



> Ach übrigens das buch "der südländischen verteidigung" gibts erst im 3. oder 5. kapitel.Wenn du bogen geschick und einhand also bis zum 3. kapitel aufpowern willst dann mach das ich habs versucht un bin gescheitert.Viel Glück ich nehm an du bist kein rollenspielanfänger



Im 2. Kapitel gibt es die ja bei Lutero. (den habe ich schon "vergessen lassen" das ich ihm die beiden Bücher abnahm). Ich möchte gerne für den Nahkampf die Betty benutzen, da die ja speziell für Dex Char gut ist.



> Khaled verkauft einem auch als Feuermagier oder Paladin die Waffen, man muss ihn nur als "Anwärter" nach den Waffen fragen.
> Also ein wenig Respekt bei den Söldnern verschaffen, Khaled nach Waffen fragen, und danach erst einer anderen Gilde Beitreten.



Danke, das werde ich dann auf jeden Fall so machen, gut zu wissen!   

Ich werde Euch bestimmt noch mal um Hilfe/Tipps bitten müssen und hoffe, damit nicht zu nerven! 

cu bluemoonano


----------



## LordKugelfisch (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNDR als Bogenschütze?*

Wo is denn das Problem der meisterdegen ist doch auch Relativ gut, macht immerhin 120 Schaden und braucht nur Geschicklichkeit! Den kann man nehmen für Gegner die gegen Pfeile immun sind.


----------



## Homerclon (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNDR als Bogenschütze?*



			
				LordKugelfisch am 10.10.2005 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo is denn das Problem der meisterdegen ist doch auch Relativ gut, macht immerhin 120 Schaden und braucht nur Geschicklichkeit! Den kann man nehmen für Gegner die gegen Pfeile immun sind.


Eigentlich ist es geschmackssache.

Ob nun Meisterdegen oder Betty, den Vorteil der Betty mehr Schaden auszuteilen,(Betty macht 130Schaden) gleicht der Degen durch den Bonus von 10% auf den Einhandskill wieder aus.


----------

